# 14hp hydro axle??



## Brad1455 (Aug 24, 2021)

working on in-laws mower. Right rear hydro trans axle snapped. Can not seem to find a new or used one available. There is a sticker on the transmission I will try to link below. I was told it was a k61, but everywhere I look the end does not match. The one I have is threaded for a nut then splined for the gear. Everyone I have seen has not been threaded just a slot for the keeper. Will try to add pics


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Look up Hydro Gear on the Internet and give them a call. Very helpful folks. Top n umber is the build date and the bottom number is the catalog number and Hydro Gear has manuals you can download for every unit they ever built.


----------



## Brad1455 (Aug 24, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Look up Hydro Gear on the Internet and give them a call. Very helpful folks. Top n umber is the build date and the bottom number is the catalog number and Hydro Gear has manuals you can download for every unit they ever built.





SidecarFlip said:


> Look up Hydro Gear on the Internet and give them a call. Very helpful folks. Top n umber is the build date and the bottom number is the catalog number and Hydro Gear has manuals you can download for every unit they ever built.


Thank you for the quick response. And information will be in contact with them today


----------

